
Universe shouldn’t exist, CERN physicists conclude - Impl0x
https://cosmosmagazine.com/physics/universe-shouldn-t-exist-cern-physicists-conclude
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15528685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15528685)

